# Portrait PhotoShoot Ideas



## Stephi (Mar 6, 2009)

I hope I have posted this in the correct place!

Basically I am trying to work on my portfolio and I do not have many portraiture elements to it so I have been doing some studio shoots, but I would like something a bit more exciting to be in it. I am thinking of doing a few themed shoots - I quite like the idea of quite mythical ones that i could shoot outside, but would appreciate any ideas people had for themes of portrait photoshoots that they would find interesting or have done?

I have seen some of the ideas that people come up with for themes for the competitions and think they are really imaginative, so felt this was the best place to ask  

Steph


----------

